# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل في هذا الكلام مخالفة شرعية ؟

## ابراهيم العليوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمفي أحدى صفحات الفيس وجدت هذا الكلام ... لا أعلم صحة القصة .. لكن هذا الكلام جميل ونود نشره فهل فيه مخالفة عقائدية ؟
وقف اعرابي امام الحجرة النبوية الشريفه 
فقال؛ 
اللهم هذا حبيبك،
واناعبدك ،
والشيطان عدوك،...
فأن غفرت لي : 
سرّ حبيبك وفاز عبدك وحزن عدوك ....
وإن لم تغفر لي : 
حزن حبيبك ورضي عدوك وهلك عبدك ....
وأنت أكرم من ان تحزن حبيبك وترضي عدوك وتهلك عبدك...
اللهم ان كرام العرب اذا مات فيهم سيدٌ
أعتقوا العبيد على قبره،
وأنت رب العجم والعرب
وهذا سيد العالمين 
وانا عبدك وابن عبدك 
فأعتقني على قبره.....

----------


## عبدالإله الجزائري

*هذا ما وجدت حول صحة وشرعية هذا الخبر وأرجو من إخواننا وأخواتنا أن يتحققوا من صحة الأخبار ويوثقوا مصادرها قبل النشر فكلنا مسؤولون أمام الله عز وجل :

من كتاب: "التوصل إلى حقيقة التوسل"
لمؤلفه محمد نسيب الرفاعي - مفسر وفقيه وداعية من سوريا 
وترجمته على هذا الرابط:
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/2418

" 13 - خبر العتق
روي في الدر المنظم أن أعرابيا وقف على القبر الشريف وقال : اللهم إن هذا حبيبك ، وأنا عبدك ، والشيطان عدوك فإن غفرت لي سر حبيبك ، وفاز عبدك ، وغضب عدوك ؛ وإن لم تغفر لي غضب حبيبك ، ورضي عدوك ، وهلك عبدك . وأنت يا رب أكرم من أن تغضب حبيبك وترضي عدوك ، وتهلك عبدك . اللهم : إن العرب إذا مات فيهم سيد أعتقوا على قبره ، وإن هذا سيد العالمين فاعتقني على قبره ، يا أرحم الراحمين . فقال بعض الحاضرين : يا أخا العرب ، إن الله قد غفر لك ، بحسن هذا السؤال .

لعلك يا أخي لا تحتاج إلى كبير عناء لاكتشاف ما انطوى عليه هذا الخبر من الدس اللئيم ، والمكر الخبيث الكامن في متن هذه الرواية الموضوعة المصنوعة ، إنما مع ذلك لا بد من الإشارة إلى ما خفي بين طياتها من الدس والمكر والخبث واللؤم ، فتتعرى مكشوفة الأستار ويتضح لكل ذي عينين ما كان كامنا خلف تلك السجف المهتزئة التي كان يظن أصحابها أنها الحجب المتينة التي لم تنم ولا تشف .

هذا الخبر تكاد كل جملة فيه تصرخ أنه مكذوب موضوع برغم ما حرص واضعوه على تغطيته بعبارات منمقة ، ومذوقة مصنعة بزخرف القول لإخراجه بأثواب ظنوا أنها كاسية صفيقة تخفي ما تحتها من الطامات والبلاوي ، فإذا لم تظهر ما وراءها من النفوس الحاقدة على الإسلام وأهله . ويرمون من وراء صنعه الكلام وزخرفته الكتابية إدخال هذه الطامات والأباطيل ، إلى القلوب الغافلة ، فتعالج فتحها بأناة وصبر ، ورويدا رويدا حتى يجدوا فيها منفذا ينفثون فيه سمومهم من العقائد والزندقة الخبيثة الماكرة . ولكن خاب فالهم ، وارتد كيدهم إلى نحورهم ، وإن الله تعالى الذي تولى حفظ دينه سينصر كلمته ، ويجعلها هي العليا ، ويجعل كلمة الذين كفروا السفلى .

وإننا نرجو من إخواننا الذين اغتروا بها وتخدروا ردحها من الزمن بسمومها أن يصحوا الآن على ترياق الحق ، ويعلموا أن ما كان يؤثر عليهم إنما هو كيد عدو ماكر كافر ، ودس زنديق خبيث فاجر ، فيعودوا - إن شاء الله - إلى الصف المحمدي إخوة أحباء ، وأشقاء كرماء ، ويتأكدون أن ما كان فيهم هو من أثر كيد كائد حانق حاقد .

ولنبدأ بكشف الأقنعة عن هذا الخبر ليتضح لك يا أخي أنه لا يصلح حجة ولا دليلا على صحة دعوى القوم ، وإليك البيان :

1 - هذا الخبر في أي زمن كان ؟ وهذا الأعرابي من هو ؟ أصحابي أم تابعي أم من هو ، وما هي هويته ؟ وهؤلاء الذين استحسن أحدهم سؤال الأعرابي ... من هم ، ومن هذا الذي استحسن وبشر الأعرابي بمغفرة ذنبه وتألى على الله واكتشف الغيوب ... ؟

2 - هل في كلام الأعرابي أو كلام من استحسن كلامه وبشره بالمغفرة ما يؤيده الكتاب والسنة ، حتى تقوم الحجة ويستقيم الدليل ... ؟ هذان سؤالان يردان على الخاطر قبل الشروع بمناقشة أجزاء هذا الخبر ولعلهما يكونان المفتاح الذي نفتح له باب الأجوبة عن كل سؤال يرد أثناء النقاش حتى تنتهك الأسترة سترا سترا ، ويظهر من ورائها الوضاعون والكذابون.

إن هذا الخبر والقصة الواردة فيه وأشخاصها : الأعرابي ومن كان معه بما فيهم ذلك الذي بشره بالمغفرة ، مجموعة مجاهيل ، وليس لهم وجود إلا في أدمغة من اخترعوا هذا الخبر ولفقوه وصنعوه .

لا يهمنا معرفة أشخاص القصة بقدر ما يهمنا ما نسجوا فيها من أفكار وما ضمنوها من العقائد الفاسدة والزندقات الماكرة والعقائد الكافرة بكلمات منمقة وعبارات مزخرفة باسم محبة الرسول والتوسل بذاته ، وإيهام العامة أن تلك الكلمات المنمقة المؤلف منها دعاء الأعرابي كانت سببا في المغفرة له .

ويحسن بنا أن ندرس ما اصطنع الكذابون على لسان الأعرابي من الدعاء ، ولنوضح ما جاء به ونكشف الأقنعة عنه ليظهر على حقيقته عاريا من كل حجاب ويتأكد الجميع مما حواه من العقائد الزائغة الكافرة .

1 - جاء في دعاء الأعرابي المصطنع : [ وإن لم تغفر لي غضب حبيبك . ] أي غضب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولكن ممن يغضب ؟ أليس ممن لم يغفر للأعرابي ؟ ومن هو الذي لم يغفر للأعرابي ؟ أليس هو الله ؟ نعوذ بالله من الكفر ... وهل يغضب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من حكم ربه ؟ وما حكم الغضب من الله وعدم الرضى بما حكم وقدر ؟ أليس كفرا ؟ فكيف ينسب يا ناس هذا الكلام لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ نعوذ بالله تعالى من الخذلان وسوء الخاتمة .

أرأيتم كيف يريد واضعو هذا الخبر أن يصفوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ... ؟ وهل هذا من صفاته وأخلاقه مع ربه الذي وصفه في القرآن الكريم :  وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ  ؟ أرأيتم يا مسلمون كيف يريد هؤلاء أن يكذبوا ما جاء في القرآن من وصف الرسول الأعظم ؟ هذا تكذيب لله وطعن في رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والعياذ بالله تعالى .

2 - إذا كان الله مقدرا عدم المغفرة للأعرابي ، فهل إذا قال الأعرابي : [ وإذا لم تغفر لي غضب حبيبك ] يتفادى الله غضب حبيبه فيتحول فورا من عدم المغفرة إلى المغفرة تجنبا لغضب حبيبه ؟ وهل يؤثر على الله أحد  وَاللَّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ  ؛  وَهُوَ يُجِيرُ وَلَا يُجَارُ عَلَيْهِ  .

3 - علم رسول الله من ربه أن أبويه في النار لأنهما ماتا مشركين ، فهل غضب من حكم ربه تعالى على أبويه ، أم تبرأ منهما كما تبرأ إبراهيم من أبيه ؟ أجل تبرأ منهما ورضي بحكم الله فيهما ؛ لأن الله تعالى هو الحكم العدل الذي لا يجور . فيا سبحان الله ! يرضى رسول الله بحكم الله في أبويه ويغضب من ربه من أجل الأعرابي إذا لم يغفر الله له ؟ سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم .

4 - ثم يقول الأعرابي في دعائه : [ وأنت يا رب أكرم من أن تغضب حبيبك ] فجعله محابيا ؛ لأن عدم المغفرة لا يكون إلا بسبب ... وذلك لفعل فعله الأعرابي وذنب قد ارتكبه ، فكان عدم المغفرة جزاء وفاقا ... فإن تحول الله سبحانه من عدم المغفرة إلى المغفرة صار محاباة لرسوله يتقي بها غضبه ، وتعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا .

ألا إن المحاباة خلق ذميم ، وإن أي إنسان إذا قلت له : يا محابي ! غضب منك ولو كان يعلم من نفسه فعلا أنه محاب ، لأن صفة المحاباة صفة ذم ، فكيف ينسبونها لرب العالمين ويصفونه بها ... سبحان الله الملك القدوس له الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى ، ولا يفاضل بين أحد من عباده إلا بالتقوى ... لا من أجل نبي ولا ملك ولا أحد من خلقه .

5 - يقول الأعرابي : [ إن العرب إذا مات فيهم سيد أعتقوا على قبره ، وإن هذا سيد العالمين ، فأعتقني على قبره يا أرحم الراحمين ] ، يريد واضعو هذا الخبر أن يدسوا على المسلمين هذا الدعاء فيدعوا به أملا منهم أن يسقطوهم في هوة سحيقة من عدم معرفة حق الله عليهم ، وإليك البيان :

إذا قال أحد الناس لشخص آخر : اقتد بفلان ... فمعنى ذلك أن فلانا في مكانة محترمة ويكلفه أن يقتدي بأعماله التي سودته ، وجعلته في تلك المكانة ، فمعنى ذلك أن المكلف بالاقتداء به دون مكانة وإلا لما حرضه على الاقتداء به ؛ إذن فهم أن المقتدى به أعظم وأفضل من المقتدي وهذا مسلم به ولا شك .

فتعال يا أخي ولنمعن في قول الأعرابي نرى أنه يطلب من الله أن يفعل ما يفعله العرب . إذا مات فيهم سيدهم من العتق على قبره بمعنى أن يقتدي بفعل العرب ويعتق الأعرابي على قبر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .

فتعال يا أخي وانظر من هو المقتدي ، ومن المقتدى به في هذا الدعاء ؟ أليس المقتدي هو الله والمقتدى بهم هم العرب ؟

لا أستطيع أن أزيد على هذا البيان ولا كلمة واحدة إلا أن أقول : نعوذ بالله من الكفر وسوء الخاتمة ، ونعوذ به تعالى من الزندقة المبرقعة في أثواب التقي الكاذب الخداع .

6 - كما إن العرب يعتقون العبيد على قبر سيدهم تقربا إلى الله ، فكذلك يطلب الأعرابي من ربه أن يعتقه على قبر الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولكن تقربا لمن ؟ ألا إن شاء الله أعظم من أن يتقرب إلى أحد وهو الغني عن العالمين .

7 - إن المعروف من قواعد التأدب مع العظماء إذا كنت في حضرتهم لا يجوز أن تذكر أحدا بسيادة أو تعظيم من عبيدهم دونهم ، ولا شك أن محمدا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سيدنا ، ولكن لا ينبغي عندما نناجي السيد الأعظم وهو الله تعالى أن نذكر أحدا بسيادة أثناء دعائه ؛ ولذلك جاءت الصلوات الإبراهيمية خلوة من التسييد لأنها دعاء لله تعالى في الصلاة على عبده ورسوله محمد . فالسيادة في موقف الدعاء كلها لله تعالى ، فهو السيد الأعظم تبارك وتعالى وتقدس . وليس من التأدب مع الله في دعائه أن نذكر عبده محمدا بأنه سيد العالمين وإن كان هو كذلك .

8 - الأعرابي كما تبين تكلم بكلمات طامات وأباطيل وتشكيكات ظهرت لك يا أخي بينة واضحة ، وهو كما علمت مجهول الهوية ، بل هو شخصية موهومة اخترعها واضعو هذا الخبر ، فلو فرضنا أن ليس في أقواله شيء يؤاخذ به عليه ، وأنه معروف الهوية مثلا ، فليس هو حجة حتى تتبع أقواله ، وليس في أقواله آية حجة على المطلوب ، فكيف إذا كانت أقواله من الكفر والزندقة على شيء عظيم ؟

9 - لقد أثبتنا أن أقوال الأعرابي على جانب عظيم من الانحراف عن أساس ما جاء به القرآن الكريم ، فلو عرضناهم بندا بندا وجملة جملة ، وكلمة كلمة على القرآن والسنة لوجدنا فيها تجافيا كبيرا عما جاء فيهما من الحق ، فإذا كان الأمر كذلك ، فأي حجة في هذا الخبر على المطلوب من أنه يجوز التوسل بذوات المخلوقين ؛ وهل من دليل أقوى إثباتا وحجة على بطلان دعوى القوم من هذا الخبر ؟ وأي حجة قامت به على صحة دعواهم اللهم إلا ما انفضح من طوايا واضعيه وما انكشف من مخبآت زندقاتهم الفاجرة الكافرة .

10 - إن واضعي هذا الخبر الباطل لم يكتفوا بما دسوا فيه من بلايا على لسان الأعرابي المزعوم ، بل اخترعوا له شواهد زور يشهدون لدعائه بأنه دعاء حسن .. وكان سببا في مغفرة الله للأعرابي ! وشهود زور آخرين أقروا بسكوتهم شهادة الذي تألى على الله ، وقال : [ يا أخا العرب! إن الله قد غفر لك بحسن هذا السؤال ] .

وإننا نناقش شهادة شاهد الزور في مسألتين :

الأولى : من أين علم أن الله قد غفر للأعرابي ...؟ أأوحي إليه !!؟ أم أنه يتألى على الله ؟ إن مغفرة الله لعبده من أمور الغيب ولا يمكن القطع بها لأحد قط ، إنما ترجى له من الله رجاء ودعاء ، فالقطع والجزم بها على الشكل الوارد في الخبر إنما هو كذب وجرأة على الله أو ادعاء منه بأنه يعلم الغيب ولا يعلم الغيب إلا الله :  عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ فَلَا يُظْهِرُ عَلَى غَيْبِهِ أَحَدًا إِلَّا مَنِ ارْتَضَى مِنْ رَسُولٍ  .

الثانية : أي حسن في سؤال الأعرابي ودعائه من أوله إلى آخره ...؟ وإنه لمليء بالكفر والزندقة كما ثبت ذلك آنفا ؟ ثم إن سكوت الحاضرين على شهادة شاهد الزور إقرار لشهادته الكاذبة الكافرة إذا كان هناك واقع لكل ما ذكر ، أما الحقيقة فليس هناك أعرابي ولا دعاء ولا سؤال ولا حاضرون ولا غائبون إنما هو خبر ملفق من أساسه ، موضوع مكذوب مصنوع مختلق ، وضعه الزنادقة الكفرة الفجرة وتلقفه القوم دونما تمحيص أو تدقيق ، وذلك على عادتهم في كل ما أوردوه إلى الآن من أحاديث وآثار وأخبار بلا روية ولا فهم ، هدانا الله وإياهم .

11 - وعلى فرض أن الخبر واقع فليس فيه حجة على دعوى القوم ولا علاقة ولا ذكر ولا بيان لجواز صحة التوسل بذوات المخلوقين ، وليس له أي ذكر أو مناسبة ، وكل ما يدل على الخبر أن الأعرابي طلب المغفرة من الله ، وهدد إن لم يحصل عليها بغضب رسول الله والعياذ بالله ، فأين الدليل في هذا الخبر إن كان ملفقا أو واقعيا على صحة ما ادعاه القوم من جواز التوسل بذوات المخلوقين ؟ إنهم تبنوا هذا الخبر وحملوا وزره أملا أن يكون لهم حجة على صحة دعواهم فلم يفلحوا بالحصول على الحجة وباءوا بحمله وتبنيه وعادوا بخفي حنين متحملين أعباء الخبر الذي لم يكن إلا عبارة عن طامات وجهالات وظلمات فوق بعض ، فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .

الكلام على سند هذا الخبر

لا كلام على سند هذا الخبر لأنه لا سند له ولا زمام ولا خطام ، وليس له ذكر في أي من كتب الحديث ، فما دام هذا الخبر في هذا الدرك الأسفل من عدم وجود سند له يدل على صحته فضلا عن متنه المكذوب والملفق وما حوى من المشاكل والأباطيل ، فهو حديث باطل لا وجود له إلا في أدمغة من اخترعوه ووضعوه وصنعوه وصدقوه ؛ فكيف يصلح للاحتجاج به على ما يزعم القوم ؟ ولكن ما العمل وهذا شأنهم وهذا سبيلهم ، وهذا منهجهم يتكرر دائما وأبدا في كل حديث أو خبر يحتجون به ؟ ألا إن هذا الخبر أقل ما يقال في واضعيه أنهم زنادقة كفرة ، وأقل ما يقال في مصدقيه والمحتجين به أنهم سخفاء أغبياء أغرار جاهلون بله مغفلون ... .

وأخيرا ...

أرأيت يا أخي كيف ينسخ الوضاعون بضاعتهم الكاذبة المفتراة ؟ أرأيت كيف يحاولون حبكها أملا أن يغتر بها البسطاء والمغفلون ، ولكن الله جل جلاله وله الحمد أظهر ما كانوا يبطنون وكشف ما كانوا يضمرون من المقاصد الهدامة ، فسفه أحلامهم وفضح أسرارهم وأفصح عن نواياهم الخبيثة الماكرة حتى أصبحت عريانة أمام الجميع لا تخفى منها خافية عن كل ذي بصر وبصيرة .

والحمد لله تعالى على ما وفقنا إليه من العمل بما أوهن كيدهم ودحض أباطيلهم فأحق الحق وأزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقا ، والحمد لله رب العالمين ." اهـ.

والحمد لله ربّ العالمين*

----------

